# vintage bicycle repair stand



## hotrod62 (Oct 23, 2009)

hello i'm a new member  ate-up with old balloon tire bikes i ran across this old  bike stand i thought i would show it off its all cast iron has stevens new york made in usa on the bottom looks to be very old has any one seen any thing like this it works great


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 24, 2009)

That is cool ! Much nicer than my modern Park stand. What did you pay for it ?


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 24, 2009)

*bike goods*

lets just say it was  reasonably priced i bought this and a couple of bikes of a guy it used to belong to his late granfather that once ran an old bike shop.


----------



## cinelliphyle (Oct 24, 2009)

Is the stand for sale?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 24, 2009)

Man, that thing would be so useful at my place. I'll keep an eye out for one. Nice find. That is a cool Schwinn too.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice made in USA!


----------

